# Question About Ram



## Mesmerbelly (Jul 19, 2011)

So I have about 165 MB of ram upon boot during the day it goes down as far as 45 mb even using a task killer won't recover that much ram back up to 165 at best I can get back to about 70 MB why does it use so much ram and its not recoverable I noticed when it gets low the phone becomes somewhat laggy any ideas as to why it does this? ?


----------



## Mesmerbelly (Jul 19, 2011)

Miui 11.11 rom glitch kernel ml


----------



## ReidandKat (Oct 7, 2011)

Just about to post the same question.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Mesmerbelly said:


> So I have about 165 MB of ram upon boot during the day it goes down as far as 45 mb even using a task killer won't recover that much ram back up to 165 at best I can get back to about 70 MB why does it use so much ram and its not recoverable I noticed when it gets low the phone becomes somewhat laggy any ideas as to why it does this? ?


Android is actually designed to run with very little free memory. It caches almost all of the free memory with programs. If you was to look at a break down of RAM you would see most of it is actualled cached programs. Cached programs don't use any actual CPU or battery. They're just sitting there for when they are needed. If android needs more memory for an app you're using it will dump an app out of cache to get its memory. Task killer can be useful for an app that you may be having trouble with. But using one to kill off apps all the time can actually lead to more battery use than if you left them cached. If you would like to see more RAM available try an app like minfree manager and bump up the lowmem kill levels.

Just another post from a CM7 junkie.


----------



## Mesmerbelly (Jul 19, 2011)

I see thanks


----------



## Curley (Aug 7, 2011)

Tks kernel for EH09/EI20, is doing an amazing job at managing RAM. The fassy will slow down when the Ram gets too low that is a part of the android system.

You may also down load an app in the market that will free up memory as you need it, by tweaking the stock android low memory killer file.

That app is auto killer memory optimizer. Otherwise, new kernels are addressing this issue now.



Mesmerbelly said:


> So I have about 165 MB of ram upon boot during the day it goes down as far as 45 mb even using a task killer won't recover that much ram back up to 165 at best I can get back to about 70 MB why does it use so much ram and its not recoverable I noticed when it gets low the phone becomes somewhat laggy any ideas as to why it does this? ?


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Yeah. That's the same as minfree. Difference is minfree loads an init.d script that loads at boot. So the app iteself isn't always running

Just another post from a CM7 junkie.


----------



## ddb1984 (Sep 28, 2011)

I have been struggling with this issue for a while and my Wife has the same phone and same setup so I know its something I did. Hers never goes below 120 and mine goes down to 30-40 Free Ram. So I am going to give this a big try and see and hopefully everything is good and thanks for the info.


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

ddb1984 said:


> I have been struggling with this issue for a while and my Wife has the same phone and same setup so I know its something I did. Hers never goes below 120 and mine goes down to 30-40 Free Ram. So I am going to give this a big try and see and hopefully everything is good and thanks for the info.


well your wifes device probably has less apps installed...so less memory is being cached for apps.


----------



## suppliesidejesus (Jul 4, 2011)

Free memory is wasted memory, especially on a mobile device. Stop using task killers and ignore your RAM. Let the OS operate the way it was designed.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## drummerboy42 (Aug 22, 2011)

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------

